# Not wearing goggles while riding?



## Notebender (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey guys, this is my first post on the forum, but I've lurked for a while

I borrowed a pair of Oakley snow goggles from a friend this weekend, and found my peripheral vision being blocked by them. 

I ended up riding without goggles that day without a problem. 

Are there any reasons why I should wear goggles and are there any that give you peripheral vision?

Thanks for the help guys:thumbsup:


----------



## Aznglfer (Nov 27, 2011)

You should wear some sort of protections because UV rays are stronger in the mountains. You should look at some Electric EG2, Smith I/Os and I think there are some Oakleys that give a peripheral vision. You should go try some on too.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Smith I/O, Dragon APX, Electric EG2, Von Zipper Fish Bowls

Sometimes I just sport sunglasses on bluebird days, but goggles do a much better job blocking wind. Try maching down a run with no goggles or glasses. Hit about 35mph or so and your eyes start watering to the point of being damn near blind. Hell, I've blown a contact out of my left eye even while wearing goggles. Luckily I was wearing goggles so I just fetched it out of the lens and popped it back on. If I wasn't my day would've been done and I woulda been driving home cyclops style.


----------



## Notebender (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks guys,
I'm about to check those out and see which ones I like the most. 

Enjoy the shredding!


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Try riding without goggles in 50mph winds in the middle of a blizzard. You'll think twice about riding without them. :laugh:


----------



## Pow?POW! (Dec 22, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> Hell, I've blown a contact out of my left eye even while wearing goggles.


I've definitely done that a few times.. 

But as everyone said goggles are essential as they serve multiple purposes. Whether it be blocking the wind, sun, snow etc. Or if you're like linvillegorge and I, saving our contacts as those shits are expensive.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

If you are just doing a couple of days and it isn't super sunny or super bright then you shouldn't have any major problems.

At the other end of the spectrum is: Photokeratitis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ilikecoupons (Jan 20, 2012)

Goggles help block the wind and prevent your eyes from watering while your riding fast.
They also improve visibility on bright days.
That much of your face is warmer because the goggles are protecting them.
They also make you look awesome 

Just make sure you don't fall down if you don't wear goggles!


----------



## Notebender (Jan 16, 2012)

Tarzanman said:


> If you are just doing a couple of days and it isn't super sunny or super bright then you shouldn't have any major problems.
> 
> At the other end of the spectrum is: Photokeratitis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Ahh, nothing better than having sunburnt eyeballs.

Thanks for the replies guys, I'm going to the local shop sometime this week to check out the electric eg2 goggles


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

I personally ride to fast for my eyeballs to not wear goggles. I can make it about 1/4 down a run before I can't see anything do to my eyes tearing up.


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

I hate goggles, never worn them. My eyes are fine up to about 30-40mph unless it's snowing hard, ice/sleet, or they turn on the f'in snowmakers. During the day I'll wear sunglasses or clear safety glasses at night if I need them. The clear glasses are only $10 for a 4 pack so I don't care if I lose them.


----------



## rc_moe2000 (Oct 1, 2011)

honeycomb said:


> I hate goggles, never worn them. My eyes are fine up to about 30-40mph unless it's snowing hard, ice/sleet, or they turn on the f'in snowmakers. During the day I'll wear sunglasses or clear safety glasses at night if I need them. The clear glasses are only $10 for a 4 pack so I don't care if I lose them.


Same here. I wear glasses, so script sunglasses and safety glasses here too...work good, just remember to take something to wipe them off with if you fall.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Tons of people ride motorcycles only wearing sunglasses. If you don't like goggles, sunglasses are a cheap way to get a decent amount of protection. That said, I still fucking love my goggles and only ride a bike with a full face helmet.


----------

